# threemor soda bottle



## lestagirl (Aug 5, 2011)

Any one know anything about them, found at local dump. pretty embossed bottle.  heavy and thick 6 fluid ounce and N-W on bottom.


----------



## bottleopop (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes, it's a pretty one!  Ice crackle kind of finish and a blackletter font label.

 Funny, one of those 6oz bottles plus threemore would equal a modern 24oz bottle of soda.


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 5, 2011)

Ugh ! []  A pun like that is more worthy of one of our moderators !


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2011)

Top o' the morning, Denise,

 You know I'm gonna ask for photos, so please shrink em & post em up...[8D]

 There's a brief discussion with a photo of one @ this spot. I don't agree with the maker information provided by the second poster.

 "NW" would indicate otherwise, "NW.......................Northwestern Glass Company, Seattle, WA (1931-19??). The letters in this mark may or may not be connected."From.







 "Word Mark "CHOCOLATE COW"   CHOCOLATE DRINK, A NONALCOHOLIC, NONCEREAL, MALTLESS BEVERAGE SOLD AS A SOFT DRINK, AND SYRUPS AND EXTRACTS FOR MAKING SAME. FIRST USE: 1928. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 1928 Filing Date October 26, 1928   Registration Date January 7, 1930 Owner (REGISTRANT) THREEMOR CORPORATION CORPORATION NEW JERSEY 11 BROADWAY NEW YORK NEW YORK (LAST LISTED OWNER) YOO-HOO CHOCOLATE BEVERAGE CORP. CORPORATION BY   ASSIGNMENT, BY ASSIGNMENT DELAWARE 600 COMMERCIAL AVENUE CARLSTADT NEW JERSEY 07072" From.




From.











 "On Friday, March 31, 1950, a U.S. federal trademark registration was filed for THREEMOR. This trademark is owned by THREEMOR SALES CO., BROOKLYN , 11206 . The USPTO has given the THREEMOR trademark serial number of 71595017. The current federal status of this trademark filing is EXPIRED. The correspondent listed for THREEMOR is ? of , , . The THREEMOR trademark is filed in the category of Personal & Legal & Social Services . The description provided to the USPTO for THREEMOR is NON-ALCOHOLIC MALTLESS CHOCOLATE SOFT DRINK." From.
 They apparently also Trademarked; "White Cow," and "Pink Cow."


----------



## lestagirl (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you, thats the bottle right there in that photo, at the link you posted, but I will take one of mine and post it later. Thanks.


----------



## fishnuts (Aug 6, 2011)

...a non-cereal beverage.
 Well, thank the Lord for small favors!
 Yuck.
 In addition to not telling me that my soft drink is 'good for me' or 'nutritious', please don't tell me it has cereal in it!


----------



## bottleopop (Aug 7, 2011)

Beer is a cereal beverage.  I don't like beer but lots of people do.  I don't know why they'd say non-cereal.  I don't know many cereal beverages.  Postum is one, but it isn't a sodapop.  Bludwine was cereal based.


----------

